# Ich kann keine Filme mit meinem PC sehen



## Trebble56 (15. Juli 2014)

Moin,


Ich habe mit meinem Computer das Problem das ich keine DVDs oder Bluerays gucken kann obwohl das laufwerk das mitmachen müsste. Natürlich habe ich auch mehrere Player ausprobiert. Kein Ergebnis. Das Laufwerk ansich funktioniert also Spiele kann ich installieren und auch Spielen auch DVDs von z.b. computerbild funktionieren. 

Weiß jemand was da nicht stimmt ? Wenn ich nur keine Filme mit meinem Laufwerk sehe kann, alles andere aber funktioniert?


----------



## Nino14 (15. Juli 2014)

Hi,

folgende Infos könnten weiter helfen, um dir zu Helfen:

Welches OS (+Version) ?
Zusätzliche Codecs installiert?
Geschützte oder ungeschützte DVDs/Blu-Rays?
Welches Laufwerk (+welcher PC)?
Welche Player wurden schon probiert?

VG
Nino


----------



## Trebble56 (15. Juli 2014)

Oh Entschuldigung :

Windows7 Home 64bit
Codecs nein also nict für DVD , aber für den VLC hab ich einen kleinen Trick genutzt um Bluerays sehen zu können... was allerdings nur mit dem externen Laufwerk von meinem Bruder geht.
Die Bluerays sind ganz normale gekaufte ...also vermutlich mit Kopierschutz. Das gleiche gilt für die DVDs.
Es geht um mein Internes Laufwerk von LG ... habe leider die verpackung nicht mehr aber: Ein Blueraylogo ist drauf, es wurde auch als Blueraylaufwerk verkauft . (und ein MDISC- und ein BDrewriterLogo)
Und ausprobiert habe ich die Windowsmediaplayer und den VLCplayer.

Und was meinen pc angeht, handelt es sich um einen Eigenbau: Mainboard ist ein Asus mit einem 4770k Kern. Graka 550ti von GIGABYTE. Eine alte Soundkarte ist drinn. Und 2 SSDs. Dazu 8GB RAM.


EDIT: Nach dem ich das externe Laufwerk angeschlossen hatte um einen Film zu sehen , kann ich jetzt auch Bluerays mit dem VLCplayer gucken und solange ich die DVD-Menüs abstelle sogar DVDs ... bei denen läd der PC allerdings extrem lange. Kann es sein ,dass das ein Treiberproblem ist? Angeblich sind meine Treiber aktuell.Also für das Internen Laufwerk.


Update: Es funktionieren offenbar nicht alle Bluerays. Während das alte "PayDay" funktinoniert kann man "Skyfall" nicht gucken. Allerdings liegt das wohl am Player da mein Bruder mit dem PC das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ob es wirklich ein BR-Laufwerk ist, kannst Du im Gerätemanager (über die Systemsteuerung) sehen !

Wie genau äußert sich denn das Problem?
Startet der Player (welcher?) und stellt nur nichts da?

Ich würde grundlegend auch eher auf fehlende Codecs tippen ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Trebble56 (16. Juli 2014)

Also ein Bild aus dem Gerätemanager hab ich beigelegt. Und Codec kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil zum einen für DVD auf Windows7 alles drauf ist und zum anderen einige Bluerays funktionieren. Also bis jetzt nur PayDay .... das ist allerdings eine Aufarbeitung und hat zwar gute Bildquali aber nur 24fps .... was sicherlich bie den neuen Bluerays  anders ist. Kann sowas Probleme machen?


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2014)

Moin,



Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> Also ein Bild aus dem Gerätemanager hab ich beigelegt


hmm, ich sehe hier nix 



Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> Und Codec kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil zum einen für DVD auf Windows7 alles drauf ist ...


nun sind die DVD-Codecs kaum die gleichen wie die BR-Codecs .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Juli 2014)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> hmm, ich sehe hier nix


Schau mal direkt zu Beginn der Antwort 

-> http://www.tutorials.de/attachments/laufwerk-png.63647/


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2014)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal direkt zu Beginn der Antwort



 kleiner ging es nicht ????


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Juli 2014)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> kleiner ging es nicht ????


Benötigt da vllt. jemand eine Brille?


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2014)

Trage schon eine 
hat aber nicht geholfen ...


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Juli 2014)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Trage schon eine
> hat aber nicht geholfen ...


Dann würd' ich mal einen Termin beim Augenarzt/Optiker vereinbaren, um die (Rest)Sehstärke zu checken...


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2014)

Du wirst furchtbar lachen, war ich am Dienstag gerade ... alles ok!

ABER: der Eintrag stand genau, wo ggf. auch der eventuell geänderte Threadtitel steht, deswegen habe ich darauf echt nicht reflektiert!!
Mach' demnächst am besten die Bilder etwas größer, damit man sie auch als solche erkennt!

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------

